# The entire state of Indiana gets Head



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> “Luther is a guy we have had our eye on,” Bird said in a statement released by the team. “He can shoot, he has speed and quickness and he will fit in well in our up-tempo game. I think he’s going to be a good addition to our basketball team.”
> 
> Head's signing brings the roster to 15 players but it remains to be seen how his role will evolve.





> A superior athlete and quality shooter (who brings a career .392 mark from the 3-point line), Head was waived by the Rockets last Feb. 28, ironically, to make room for none other than James White, who was tearing up the D-League but wound up making just four appearances with Houston.
> 
> Head averaged 8.8 points, 2.7 rebounds and 2.3 assists in 255 games with Houston, including 58 starts. His best season was 2006-07 when he averaged a career-high 10.9 points and shot .441 from the 3-point line, fourth in the NBA that season and third best in Rockets’ history.





> "Luther’s been such a good soldier in terms of his day-to day approach as a professional," Rockets director of player personnel Gersson Rosas told The Houston Chronicle. "He’s done everything our guys have asked him to do. This is more about an opportunity for him, where he is in his career, with his contractual status, to get a chance to play with another team and prolong his career.
> 
> "He is a talent. He is a special shooter. He needs an opportunity to play. He wasn’t going to get many opportunities with our current rotation and with our current roster. We wanted to do the right thing for the kid to catch on with a team and maybe even play in the playoffs this year."


http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5700042653

Not bad for a 3rd string SG who might see 8 mpg.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

HAHAHA!!!....Wish I could give you rep PF!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

how's his defense? ill take anyone's defense over TJ


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

chairman5 said:


> how's his defense? ill take anyone's defense over TJ


From what I've read, he seems to be suffering from Jarrett Jack-syndrome on defense, except he's not close to as good. Basically, he's too slow-footed to guard smaller guards, but not tall/strong enough to guard the larger ones. Kind of like Anthony Johnson in that if someone's his size, he can guard them.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Houston waived him for James White? What were they thinking?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Solid pickup but nothing to get excited about.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Is he still decent from downtown?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Is he still decent from downtown?


He's a career 39% shooter from deep. I don't see why that would drop off.


----------

